# Green Aqua



## George Farmer (23 Nov 2017)

No words required...


----------



## steveno (23 Nov 2017)

Would love to visit this shop, lovely video.

Also fantastic scape you did on the live stream...


----------



## David Hewitt (24 Nov 2017)

Great Black Friday deal with 20% off today only. 

I just placed a biggish order. Hopefully their service for international customers is as good as Aquasabi's. Judging by the quality of the store, I am confident!

I was looking to include 25kg of rock but the delivery would have been 135 euros. Yikes. Deleted the rock and the delivery went down to 13ish euros. Bit of a shame.


----------



## David Hewitt (6 Dec 2017)

Just a quick follow up.  My order arrived in two parts within a week (all dry stock). Very well packed and no damage.  Thanks Green Aqua.


----------

